# Tyger and Sabre



## xkitxgirx (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello everyone! It's been a long time since I've been on. Months or maybe a year. I'm not really sure  But I just wanted to post some new pics of Tyger. We also now have a bengal kitten. I got him for my birthday in August. He's now 5 1/2 months old and he's already a whopping 10 lbs!! Enjoy!














































Sabre beats up on Tyger quite a bit but she really knows how to hold her own! She was a bit underweight before we brought him home and her hair was falling out with no explainable cause at the time. When we brought Sabre home her hair stopped falling out and she has gained a lb. She has never been more than 8 lbs and is usually only 71/2 lbs. She is now weighing in on our scale as 8.6 lbs!


----------



## xkitxgirx (Mar 28, 2008)

I JUST realized that apparently I have posted pics of Sabre here. I didn't know I had been on since then. Oh well, I never posted these ones! So enjoy anyways


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

Sabre is the bengal kitty and Tyger is the stripped kitty?

Both are adorable! Wish I had a bengal kitty...


----------



## jmsx521 (Sep 18, 2008)

That Tyger's fur is something else! I can't recall seeing another photo here of a domestic cat, that had the same marks.


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

aww, how cute!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Gorgeous kitties


----------



## asterix09 (Nov 2, 2009)

I must say, your Bengal is stunning...


----------



## xkitxgirx (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah Tyger is the orange tabby. I've always wondered how we ended up with such a unique domestic because I have never met or seen another cat like her! I'm constantly wondering what she could have in her. She acts much like Sabre only more refined, lol. I think she thinks she is queen! Since we got Sabre the color in her coat has richened up a lot too.
Sabre I just can't help but stare at. Everyday! lol. His spotted belly is very mesmerizing! haha. I know I am a very lucky girl to have such wonderful kitties to keep me company!


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

xkitxgirx said:


> Yeah Tyger is the orange tabby. I've always wondered how we ended up with such a unique domestic because I have never met or seen another cat like her! I'm constantly wondering what she could have in her.


I think the other poster meant the Bengal.  What is unusual about Tyger? She's gorgeous and since my beloved Lenny was a red tabby I do love them (esp. female red tabbies), but she looks pretty much like your average red tabby. ???


----------



## xkitxgirx (Mar 28, 2008)

Tyger is full orange, most female oranges I see have white bellies. I guess I misunderstood but Tyger does have strange spotting that maybe you just can't see in photos. She has spotting along her sides rather than stripes. It's nothing like any Tabby I've seen, but maybe you can only see it in person..


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Interesting -- I don't THINK that most female red tabbies have white . . . I've never heard that. The spotting in domestic tabbies isn't that unusual -- my Calvin has a lot of spotting versus striping as well. The wonderful thing about tabbies is that they are ALL fascinating and ALL unique! My faves, I have to admit.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

OK -- this interested me so looked up some stuff:



Cat Genetics and Coloring from rec.pets.cats newsgroup said:


> Red in cats is a sex-linked color, carried on the X gene. Therefore, a male cat whose X carries red will be a red tabby. [b]A female cat who carries one red and one non-red X will be a patched tabby, a tortoiseshell, or a calico (if she also has the dominant gene for white markings). A female cat who is homozygous for red (has it on both X genes) will be a red tabby. [/b]This is why you see more male red tabbies than females. This is also why male calicos are so rare: you have to have two X genes to be a calico. Male calicos have genetic aberrations of various sorts, of which XXY is most common. While they are most commonly sterile, there *are* documented cases of fertile male calicos. However, the generalization that "all calicos/torties are female" is true 99.999 percent of the time.
> 
> The reason red females are "uncommon" is that, statistically, the number of red males is equal to the number of tortoiseshell/calico, patched tabby, and red females. Red males and tortie/calico/patched tabby females can be produced when only one parent has the red gene, but to produce a red female, you must cross a red male with a red/tortie/calico/patched tabby female. That is why red females are uncommon.


 [EMPHASIS MINE]
http://stason.org/TULARC/animals/cats/m ... oring.html

Doesn't look like the white (i.e., "patched") part is related to sex at all. Just whether or not the white spotting gene was in there or not.


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

Indeed, Heidi and I were talking about how Gizmo had a man with a straw hat on his side. :lol: 

If you want to see, take a look at the Breeding section under "Markings?"

Don't know too much about red tabbies, but every last one of them is a unique kitty in their own special way. All tabbies are, Gizmo has stripes on his body, but spots on his stomach. That would make Tyger all that more special. 

Who knew genes can do so much in kitties, or at least calicos, red tabbies, and torties? hoofmaiden, that is interesting, I wonder if that means that most coloring is affected by genes, including the brown tabbies, as well as the other colored tabbies ( does blue count?) I ought to look that up when I get the time.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Gizmokitty said:


> Who knew genes can do so much in kitties, or at least calicos, red tabbies, and torties? hoofmaiden, that is interesting, I wonder if that means that most coloring is affected by genes, including the brown tabbies, as well as the other colored tabbies ( does blue count?) I ought to look that up when I get the time.


Well, of course it is. Everything is. Your hair color is, too!

In addition to the link above, this one is great: http://www.messybeast.com/catarchive.htm#genetics


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

After reading that link that you put up, it just dawned on me that just about everything in cats and dogs that make them purebred are mutations that happened either through breeding or by accident.

Reminds me of many Cats 101 episodes, where the narrator would say that a certain purebred cat was sheer accident. The Cornish Rex was one of them I believe. Makes me wonder what they might come up with next when that link mentioned future breeds of cat. 
I had all but forgotten how important genes are! Here I am forgetting about genes, and I took a biology class in college! :lol:


----------



## xkitxgirx (Mar 28, 2008)

I sort of feel like everyone is trying to contradict me in telling me that my tabby isn't really unique. I meant that she is unique to ME not that there were not many other Tabbys like her. I stated that I have never seen another female orange tabby that was full orange, and Ive met a lot of tabbys. I guess it just depends where you live. I actually rarely see any orange tabbys at all and when I do they are usually very overweight or have large white spotting or are males. But like I said I wasn't trying to say she was anymore unique than anyone elses cat. I just find her to be completely her own. We rescued her from a "friend" who treated her very badly. She had a lot of issues but she was about 80% better then when we got Sabre it went to 100% better than she was.


----------



## ILoveKitties (Nov 6, 2009)

Gourgeooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuussssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!! where can you get kitties like that? how big do they grow?


----------



## xkitxgirx (Mar 28, 2008)

Just find a good bengal breeder in your area! I almost had to drive 5 hours to get a bengal then ended up finding a breeder only 15 minutes away who seemed even better than the other one. 
The size really depends. Girls are smaller, and probably more like anywhere from 7-12 lbs. And the males are generally 12-16 lbs but can be lighter than that. Sabre is expected to be 15+ lbs. But he is already near 11 lbs before he is even 6 months so I wouldn't be surprised if he hit 18 lbs! I mean...he eats 1/2-1 lb(raw diet) every day! And I thought he would be cheap to feed because hes a cat! haha. (our dog is 50 lbs and she eats 1.25 lb daily, only half a lb more than sabre!!)


----------



## Moggy (Oct 27, 2009)

I have had a male tortishell but I have never seen an all red female. Both of your kitties are incredibly beautiful.


----------



## ogdred (Apr 7, 2009)

Actually I don't feel like I've seen that many red tabbies without white patching, either. Whenever I do they look very striking to me. And, of course, red females are _quite_ unusual.


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

xkitxgirx said:


> I sort of feel like everyone is trying to contradict me in telling me that my tabby isn't really unique. I meant that she is unique to ME not that there were not many other Tabbys like her. I stated that I have never seen another female orange tabby that was full orange, and Ive met a lot of tabbys. I guess it just depends where you live. I actually rarely see any orange tabbys at all and when I do they are usually very overweight or have large white spotting or are males. But like I said I wasn't trying to say she was anymore unique than anyone elses cat. I just find her to be completely her own. We rescued her from a "friend" who treated her very badly. She had a lot of issues but she was about 80% better then when we got Sabre it went to 100% better than she was.


  Sorry if I came across as contradictary to your statments about Tyger... if anything, I couldn't agree with you more because any kitty is unique in their own way, not to mention that you are right, I have never seen any red tabby like your red tabby. Of course, I hardly ever see any red tabbies, let alone female red tabbies.


----------



## asterix09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Your Bengal is amazing, really stunning features.

It almost looks like a wild cats of some sort, something like a leopard or a cheetah (looking at the markings).


----------



## xkitxgirx (Mar 28, 2008)

Gizmokitty said:


> Sorry if I came across as contradictary to your statments about Tyger... if anything, I couldn't agree with you more because any kitty is unique in their own way, not to mention that you are right, I have never seen any red tabby like your red tabby. Of course, I hardly ever see any red tabbies, let alone female red tabbies.



Oh no! It wasn't you, you're fine. I've been extra sensitive this past week anyways so I was probably over reacting or reading things wrong. lol! I could be pregnant, so that could explain my sensitivity! Thanks everyone for the wonderful compliments! 

asterix09- Bengals are bred from the asian leopard cat. So that explains the wild look. Theres F1 F2 F3 F4 and so on. F1 have half wildcat in them. F2 are I believe a quarter, and so on and so forth. 

Here's the asian leopard cat:


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

I discovered the Bengal breed because my college roommate's cousin was breeding them and she had said they are somewhat hypoallergenic. I was thinking about getting a dog but I was just getting out of college and was away for 9-10 hours at a stretch, so that wouldn't be good for a dog. I didn't think I could get a cat because I am allergic. But because the bengals have a pelt instead of fur, and their saliva may be different, they don't bother my allergies at all. The breeder is not currently breeding her kitties and finding homes for her older kittens because she has a 10month old daughter and no time or money to care for the kitties as they deserve to be taken care of. I think she only has 2-3 more cats that she is trying to find homes for. 

My Bengals are Teddy and Leo, I got Teddy a year and a half ago when he was a year old, and I got Leo (one of Teddy's littermates who she couldn't find a home for because he is PAINFULLY shy) about a month ago. I have pictures of them below, Sorry for the poor quality, I only have a cell phone camera. 

Here are some videos of my guys as well, again sorry for the poor quality.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icSg08l2oe0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2hGASd9-AU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzb2ODnKmIU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ-OhxiyRv0
Enjoy!


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Nobody's saying she's not gorgeous!!! Of course she is, and I never meant to say otherwise.  But there is nothing more "unique" about a plain red tabby than a red tabby with white. Actually just saw 2 adorable red tabby (no white) female kittens this weekend--a client took in their extremely preggers mom and there they are! And their mom is, indeed, calico. 

ALL tabbies are unique and special -- that's what I love about them! I had a female red tabby (my Lenny) myself -- they are the best!


----------



## Adrienne123 (May 13, 2009)

Great photos, you really capture your cats well. Very beautiful kitties!


----------

